# FF:Male Krib and Endlers,FS:Kuhli Loaches-Cloverdale



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Male Krib, very active, but is a chaser, not working in my current set up. *Gone*

I have 5 enders (2m x 3f) Need a new home tonight.* Gone

*FS: Kuhli loaches x4 (striped)- *$5 (Sold)

Would be willing to trade for pygmy cories*


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I need to find him a new home so that i can get some german rams. I think that my 20g is just too small for him. If someone has a larger heavily planted tank, i think he'd do awesome.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Bump it up, he's still available.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Think he would be alright with two larger docile parrots, 5 bleeding hearts, 3 black skirts and three dwarf gourami in a 55g?

I also have a 20g with 4 barbs, two gourami (one opalline and one golden) with some corydoras julli?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I would imagine that would depend on if they are a breeding pair and if your tank is well planted and if he will have a place to himself. He likes to have a cave to hide in (the little castle in my pic is his territory).
He doesn't hurt anyone, but he is a bit bossy with my cardinal tetras.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Tazzy_toon said:


> I would imagine that would depend on if they are a breeding pair and if your tank is well planted and if he will have a place to himself. He likes to have a cave to hide in (the little castle in my pic is his territory).
> He doesn't hurt anyone, but he is a bit bossy with my cardinal tetras.


I have a few hiding places in my 55, but my 20g is better planted with a nice hollow log. C:


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

As much as i need a new home for my fish, i am not sure how happy he will be in that environment. not only does he need hiding places but so do the other fish in the tank. I'd hate for him to stress out your other fish. Here is my tank. 
It's not super heavily planted, but i could offer you some more fake plants for a more dense area, even if it's just on one side, at least there is a place to feel safe


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm getting more plants for my 20g very soon. about 5 more live ones. C: it'll soon look like a little forest in there! Hahaha. I'll end up grabbing a couple more ornaments as well.. If he's not gone by then, I'll contact you!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

If it's just temporary, it shouldn't be a problem, i can give you a couple larger fake plants (they're old school bottoms though) I can also give you a few cuttings of sunset hygro (although it will most likely stay green) and very small (baby) jungle vals.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

My girlfriend is bringing me plants this weekend.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So scampi, do you still want him?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Still available


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

this guy is still available, very healthy active fish. Needs a new home. did i mention FREE


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Tazzy_toon said:


> this guy is still available, very healthy active fish. Needs a new home. did i mention FREE


sorry Tazzy!

I can still take him I have room in my 20g. Its just two gourami a pleco and some small Cory's in there. Also might be some space in my 55. Just need some plant life in there, or decor. Its a tad bare still.


----------



## phillyko (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a densely planted 25g and all I have in it atm are 5 GBR but it looks like scampi is already taking it but if he doesn't then I can take it


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Scampi, as i mentioned earlier, i have a couple fake plants and live ones (jungle vals and hygro) that i can give to you with him. He WILL chase you fish, he chases mine all the time. Problem is, i really want him gone ASAP.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I could put him in with my 5 angels and severum in my 55 if you get that co2. Gives you another option.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Your mailbox is full. I would take the loaches if you are able to drop them off.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

OOps, sorry guys, i cleared my inbox.
And Tom, I can do that no problem, just give me a time.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll take the endlers if they are still available. I can pick them up Saturday evening.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Kuhli's Sold! Thanks Tom


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Are the endlers still available?


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the endlers and the plants Deb. You're the best!!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

You are very welcome!

Krib still available.


----------

